# GTR Girlssss



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

I have had my R35 a few months now and the amount of look i have got in it have been amazing, especially from the girls :thumbsup:. And yet i still havnt seen or heard of a girl owning a GTR R35???? does anyone know any girls that do? 

Also what do girls in general think of GTRs? My Girlfriend loves mine and looks so Sexy! behind the wheel but luckly she still a learner and isnt allowed to drive it (Yet). So girls What do you think of them? Do you like them? Whats you fav GTR colour? Is it a Sexy car or not? Also Guys what do your girlfriends think of your car, does it get there pulses going? hehe 

Peeps share your opinions and veiws.

Laterzzzz

Titanium GTR


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

My missus thinks it looks like a spaceship and is too scared to drive it!

PS, she didn't have any problems driving my Saab Carlsson Turbo, Nissan 300ZXTT (460BHP), or the BMW M5 though!

Just means we have to remember to take her car when we go out to the pub!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I do own an R34GTR and yes I am a girl. I expect I might get an R35 at some point! I'm not that keen on the current colour selection mind...red is probably my favourite but they really need to bring it out in some brighter more interesting colours.:runaway:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Bed time?


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well I do own an R34GTR and yes I am a girl. I expect I might get an R35 at some point! I'm not that keen on the current colour selection mind...red is probably my favourite but they really need to bring it out in some brighter more interesting colours.:runaway:


I was reading about your car earlier today, looks great in yellow :clap:
Dave.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Love the car...owned mine for 5yrs+ - its sexy, unique and screams top of the Japanese car Food Chain 

As a lady owner....I hope that answers your questions


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

My other half isn't quite sure what to make of it yet, she likes the colour and the way it goes but thinks the wing on the back is a bit 'chavvy'.....

She has driven it but since I told her how much the wheels/tyres cost she's now petrified of kerbing it - mission successful I'd call that :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

There's an R35GTR local to me that's always driven by a seriously hot blonde.


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

there is a lady bombing round in one in south bristol, silver one im told but not seen her yet
to be honest ive not seen one on the road apart from mine:flame::clap:


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

My partner is not impressed by the GTR yet, I am hoping when it arrives and she drives then she will be convinced. She will look great driving it though.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

The missus still thinks my R35 is the pretender  and only the R34 is the real thing.  pfft.. she's not touching my ride


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

*GTRs are HOT cars!!*

A lot of women don't know what it is, and to be honest, they probably don't care (usually I say, it's a GTR... response is, "oooooh" - daft look)... they just want to be seen in it and hear the "pppsssccchhhhtttttt" lol  So, don't have a girlfriend, but the general female population that frequent my vehicle enjoy it 


**Also please note: more males are interested in the car because they know what it is and always want to race for some reason...** :chairshot


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

my girl loves mine, but scared to drive it due to price..

also i think a lot of girls when they see it think its a supercar so they think wow... cash..and if your a young good looking guy like me then its even ultra cool..but am taken lol..

damm if was 21 single and had this car i would be well sore lol..opcorn:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My wife loves to drive the GTR.....does she want one for herself?? Yes,but i would never allow it,she drives too fast even with her BMW X3 and gets speeding tickets all the time,can´t afford any more then these:chuckle:


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well I do own an R34GTR and yes I am a girl. I expect I might get an R35 at some point! I'm not that keen on the current colour selection mind...red is probably my favourite but they really need to bring it out in some brighter more interesting colours.:runaway:


Well, I'm not a girl but share your opinion on the color range... DULL! OK, that didn't stop me from ordering, but I would not be surprised if at some point in the future I decide to go for a respray - Yellow, Toxic Green, Orange - some color like that.


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

gtrterry said:


> there is a lady bombing round in one in south bristol, silver one im told but not seen her yet
> to be honest ive not seen one on the road apart from mine:flame::clap:


Hmmmm...is yours Silver? Do you have long hair?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow i wake up and all these responses "Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!" thanks peeps for you opinion. am maybe thinking of a girl in a GTR pic thread do you think that would go down well? i have a stunning pic of my girl in blue water car park in mine. Proper honey!!! think you can beat it?


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

My wife got to drive once but moaned because I would not let her adjust anything. I can't get comfortable she says, to which I replied, good, that’s your seat over that side:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Titanium GTR said:


> Wow i wake up and all these responses "Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!" thanks peeps for you opinion. am maybe thinking of a girl in a GTR pic thread do you think that would go down well? i have a stunning pic of my girl in blue water car park in mine. Proper honey!!! think you can beat it?


There already is a thread. "r35 and chicks" Enjoy


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s.html

just in case you can't find it

and my wife drives the R35 back from the pub, Le Mans etc


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s.html
> 
> just in case you can't find it
> 
> and my wife drives the R35 back from the pub, Le Mans etc


Why do you think he hasn't posted since i told him about the thread 

But thanks for link  I'd better just accidentally click on it again


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

Only just finished going through the other thread. Lost my place towards the end so had to start again.:smokin: I may let the wife back in the drivers seat if she agrees to a photo shoot. Think I already know what the answer will be thou.:chairshot


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife got a slow down wave in my GTR off a unmarked copper bike!!! She was anoyed as she was following me and I never got looked at!!! lol


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

not a GT-R, but my wife will soon be driving a red Evo X, which is at least, if not more, aggressive/boy racer looking.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> not a GT-R, but my wife will soon be driving a red Evo X, which is at least, if not more, aggressive/boy racer looking.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

once we track down the car, I'll post a pic! Since 2008 used Evo Xs are around $40K, and new is $64K....we're going to buy used!


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

Titanium GTR said:


> I have had my R35 a few months now and the amount of look i have got in it have been amazing, especially from the girls :thumbsup:. And yet i still havnt seen or heard of a girl owning a GTR R35???? does anyone know any girls that do?
> 
> Also what do girls in general think of GTRs? My Girlfriend loves mine and looks so Sexy! behind the wheel but luckly she still a learner and isnt allowed to drive it (Yet). So girls What do you think of them? Do you like them? Whats you fav GTR colour? Is it a Sexy car or not? Also Guys what do your girlfriends think of your car, does it get there pulses going? hehe
> 
> ...


Sounds like your getting off on this! scarey!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

pic of my wife driving a R33 if that helps....

yes misters3 I have to check the other thread every so often just to mske sure all is OK


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> pic of my wife driving a R33 if that helps....
> 
> yes misters3 I have to check the other thread every so often just to mske sure all is OK


Great photo and glad to see you're taking your role as Moderator seriously


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah but you know Red and Purple IS the best combination !!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

MP and DMG everytime...


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Loving the replies so far, and thanx for the GTR and Chicks link. i was thinking more on the lines of starting a thread with non show girls though, and your own Skylines and GTRs. So the Thread will be pictures of your own cars and friends, family, partners, girlfriends, children etc not just glamour girls. I mean they look stunning and that, but i love it when my girlfriends poses in my car a Billion times more. i think that would be a kick arse thread and lots cool pics etc?

what you think?

Titanium GTR


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it's hard to get the misses to pose on the car.....have a go by all means


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> So the Thread will be pictures of your own cars and children
> 
> what you think?
> 
> Titanium GTR



Ummmmm


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Titanium GTR said:


> So the Thread will be pictures of your own cars and friends, family, partners, girlfriends, *children* etc not just glamour girls.
> 
> what you think?
> 
> Titanium GTR


If they are over 18 fair enough.

We can ogle each others cars & girlfriends/wives then ask for a free ride for comparison


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Shinobi said:


> Ummmmm


This was not mean in that way. why do people always get wrong ideas


----------

